# Swing bridge action



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The rails lift up before the swing bridge moves. I've never seen this actions before.
The bridge is a about 7:15 minutes into this film of the 3rd Ave El.
3rd ave El


Harvey C.
SA1838


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating! I didn't know that either. Thanks.









And thanks for another web site to spend some time enjoying videos! Gotta bookmark that site!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting site. My parents and I rode the El frequently during the late 1940's. Also interesting: the Manhatten waterfront in 1938 (City Histories section), the year I was born. 

Larry


----------

